# A cyp trip today



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Trud, my wife, Carl, Slim(the labrador) and I went on a cyp trip today. June 15 is "the day" for yellow slippers here. We went to an area that I have been visiting for about 10 years and saw some nice slippers. It had rained a lot and there were some bugs but it was a nice day.





This was a large flower. I like the dorsal sepal.




This population have a lot of the burnt orange color. I like.




There are a fair number of plants that have two blooms per stem here also.




Carl calling me over to see a nice one.




I couldn't get a very good shot without laying down in the water.




A very pale clone. Only a few light spots inside the pouch and a couple of very light marks on the staminode.




After a good but trying day (something about "Oh God there's snakes here") we head home.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2010)

very cool slipper pics , thanks !!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

The forth plant has a very wide dorsal and petals.

I went to Wagner Natural Area (a protected provincial park!) on June 12th, but I saw mostly buds. I didn't have enough time to go hunting where they might be in full bloom, where it was sunnier.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

here is the one I found. A tiny plant with deep colour found inside the trail. It doesn't get too much light then, compared to the ones that Chuck posted.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting variety. Were those in a farmer's field? Or a protected area of some kind?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm loving the light colored one!


----------



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Dot,

Most of the plants are in an area where the is no farm work or grazing. Some of them grow out into the edge of a hay field that is only worked later in the year.

chuck


----------



## jewel (Jun 16, 2010)

lovely pix, i couldn't even begin to imagine stumbling across one of these in full bloom!:drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool shots! It gives a new meaning to field grown Cyps :rollhappy: Really spectacular sepal/petal color on the second clone.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 16, 2010)

The really pale clone is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2010)

nice! thanks for posting


----------

